# Dẹp hết kem dưỡng, da bật tông, chặn đứng lão hóa nhờ một thứ mà bếp nhà ai cũng có



## MoonLight (10/12/18)

*Ở thời đại thẩm mỹ lên ngôi, mỹ phẩm xách tay cứ ào về tới tấp như hiện nay, dưỡng trắng da tại nhà không phải là một phương pháp làm đẹp được nhiều chị em tin tưởng. Thế nhưng, chắc chắn các nàng sẽ phải mắt chữ A mồm chữ O bởi nguyên liệu dưỡng trắng tưởng vô dụng mà quá đỗi thần kì này.*

Có bao giờ các nàng cảm thấy lạc lõng và mông lung khi đứng giữa cả một rừng mỹ phẩm dưỡng da mà nhiều khi chính bản thân cũng không biết loại nào phù hợp, loại nào tốt, cái nào là thật cái nào giả. Thị trường mỹ phẩm tại Việt Nam hỗn loạn và tâm lí các cô gái Việt cũng hỗn loạn chẳng kém. Vậy thì thay vì đau đầu tìm kiếm một loại kem dưỡng da phù hợp, tốn kém cả vài trăm tới vài triệu để “tậu” em nó về, các chị em cũng có thể nghĩ tới giải pháp chăm da tại nhà đơn giản mà vẫn hiệu quả chỉ với một nguyên liệu duy nhất, ấy là bột sắn dây. Mà thôi, dẫu đã có được một loại kem dưỡng da ưng ý, các nàng cũng hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng bổ sung loại bột này để việc chăm sóc da được hoàn hảo hơn. Chẳng mất gì phải không nào?

_

_
_Bột sắn dây được làm từ củ sắn (khoai mì) với thành phần dinh dưỡng vô cùng phong phú bao gồm tinh bột, đạm, canxi, sắt, photpho,... Do đó, đây được coi là một loại thực phẩm đem lại lợi ích lớn cho sức khoẻ con người, trong đó có tác dụng nuôi dưỡng và chăm sóc sức khoẻ làn da._​
Bột sắn dây được biết đến là một nguyên liệu tự nhiên vốn dĩ đã quá quen thuộc với người Việt Nam. Được chiết xuất từ củ sắn dây, bột sắn dây là loại tinh bột cực kì thơm ngon, giàu dưỡng chất, giúp thanh lọc cơ thể và giải nhiệt rất tốt. Bên cạnh việc sử dụng như một nguyên liệu trong nấu ăn, bột sắn dây còn được coi là một “bài thuốc thần” đem lại tác dụng dưỡng da vô cùng hiệu quả. Chỉ với vài thìa bột sắn dây mỗi ngày, làn da của các nàng sẽ được cải thiện một cách đáng kể khi ngày một hồng hào và đẹp mịn màng, đồng thời hạn chế được tối đa sự xuất hiện của mụn và các dấu hiệu lão hoá xấu xí.
​Hãy note lại ngay 2 công thức siêu đơn giản dưới đây để thử nghiệm tác dụng “thần thánh” của bột sắn dây các nàng nhé!

*Pha bột sắn dây uống chín:*




_Tuyệt đối an toàn cho người sử dụng, bột sắn dây nấu chín được coi là một món ăn có tác dụng tuyệt vời trong việc hỗ trợ chăm sóc sức khoẻ làn da._​
Với tác dụng dưỡng da vô cùng hoàn hảo, bột sắn dây nấu chín chính xác sẽ trở thành liều thuốc thần kì giúp các nàng nuôi dưỡng và chăm sóc da ngay từ sâu bên trong. Đảm bảo các nàng sẽ tận mắt nhận thấy làn da được cải thiện từng ngày, kể cả những vết mụn hay tàn nhang đều sẽ nhanh chóng biến mất.

_Cách thực hiện:_

- Hoà tan 2-3 thìa canh bột sắn dây cùng 3 thìa canh nước lạnh.

- Tiếp theo, thêm nước nóng cho vừa đủ uống cùng một chút đường và khuấy đều đến khi hỗn hợp chuyển sang màu trắng sữa rồi sệt lại.

- Để hỗn hợp sắn nguội bớt và thưởng thức thôi.

Với công thức này, các nàng nên thực hiện đều đặn mỗi ngày 1 lần để có được hiệu quả tốt nhất nhé!

*Bột sắn chanh:*




_Bên cạnh tác dụng giải khát và thanh lọc cơ thể, bột sắn chanh còn đem lại hiệu quả dưỡng trắng da chỉ trong một thời gian ngắn. Tuy nhiên, vì bột sắn dây sống có tính hàn mạnh nên những người như phụ nữ mang thai, những người có bụng dạ yếu hay trẻ em được khuyến cáo hạn chế sử dụng, tránh tình trạng như lạnh bụng, tiêu chảy,..._​
Quá quen thuộc phải không nào? Bột sắn chanh vốn được biết đến như một thức uống giải khát cực thơm ngon. Thế nhưng từ hôm nay, các nàng sẽ được biết đến bột sắn chanh như một thứ nước thần giúp chăm sóc làn da một cách toàn diện.

Vô cùng đơn giản, các nàng chỉ cần chuẩn bị: 2 thìa bột sắn dây, 2 thìa đường cát, 1 thìa cà phê nước cốt chanh cùng 200ml nước lọc. Sau đó, điều duy nhất các nàng phải làm là hoà đều các nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị và thưởng thức thôi. Việc duy trì uống bột sắn chanh mỗi ngày 1 lần sẽ giúp chị em có được làn da căng sáng, mịn màng không tì vết.

Với 2 công thức dễ như ăn kẹo trên, nếu thực hiện liên tục trong ít nhất 3-4 tuần, chắc chắn các nàng sẽ thấy sự chuyển biến vô cùng tích cực ở làn da. Nói vậy chứ, tưởng chừng như ở cái thời buổi này, dưỡng da tại nhà nghe có vẻ lỗi thời quá đi mất ấy nhỉ! Nhưng không thể phủ nhận công hiệu bất ngờ mà loại bột sắn dây mang đến. Vậy nên nếu có thể vẫn hãy cứ thử đi, chẳng tốn thời gian cũng chẳng hao tiền bạc. Biết đâu hiệu quả bất ngờ đến mức các nàng lại chẳng muốn đoái hoài gì đến các loại kem dưỡng kia ấy chứ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

